# Does anyone listen to classical radio?



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm sure most of us here do listen to classical music radio, but to what extent? There's a plethora of classical music radio sources out there, and they're almost all free. The internet has thousands of stations and a huge number of them are classical. FM classical radio is still going strong in many places.

A few threads here have asked how to get introduced to classical music or how to build a collection. To me there's no better way than classical radio. No downloads, purchases, research, file format worries, etc. For those well into classical, there are great discoveries to be had that otherwise one may not have considered. I think it helps expand horizons and open ears to new stuff.

Some of my favorites include:
WFMT-FM (Chicago & national)
Wisconsin Public Radio
AVRO Baroque (Netherlands - internet)
Klassik Radio (Germany - internet)
CBC Baroque (Canada - internet)
Pandora (various streams, including chamber music)

Wondering if others here agree and what you like, or if that's not your thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't. Around Nashville, it's guitar town, so it's a lot of guitar music. Then they play a lot of obscure trio sonatas and early classical things. I'm constantly frustrated that they rarely play anything I know, and I know a lot of music. I guess other people must like it, because they keep doing it.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here in Dallas-Fort Worth, the local classical station is surely the fastest way to prevent any new fans from ever becoming interested in classical music. I don't know who's in charge of programming for that station (WRR 101.1 FM), but they need to be locked up for the majority of their remaining lifespan and beaten with 16-ga extension cords every other day during that time. (Oh, and they also need to be forced to listen to 24-hour vivaldi guitar concerti and renaissance motets by crappy performers who would probably fail their semester juries at any decent backwoods music school.)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Some.

WXXI - Rochester, NY
Sirius/XM has one each of Classical and Opera stations which aren't bad. But that's only available to me in my car, and I generally don't like Classical in the car.

I'm not sure about it being a great way of being introduced to Classical. I actually like that I don't control it (element of surprise), though Pandora can do the same thing, and be trained by me. The downside is, they tend to overplay Telemann and underplay Modern/Contemporary.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

WFMT is on a lot in this household as well, and especially driving time. I met my wife years ago through a WFMT sponsored event, and I also used to listen to Carl Grapentine when I was growing up in Detroit. My wife and I also listen to Venice Radio on the Internet and I occasionally seek out other Internet Stations via Tune In.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We have a station that plays classical during the day, then around 5 or 6 pm turns to jazz. I rarely listen because I usually am playing something I choose. Interestingly, I turned it on briefly the other day, quite by accident, and heard this very interesting percussive piece: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary (Purcell)


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listen to WQXR here in New York all the time. I like the variety that radio offers and have discovered pieces I might never have known about otherwise.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

No, but I do listen to youtube.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Florestan said:


> We have a station that plays classical during the day, then around 5 or 6 pm turns to jazz. I rarely listen because I usually am playing something I choose. Interestingly, I turned it on briefly the other day, quite by accident, and heard this very interesting percussive piece: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary (Purcell)


I agree, that's a great (and famous) work by Purcell. (I've also previously seen that video)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I gave up on broadcast radio. Even public radio started to -- how do I put this in a pc way? They started to compromise integrity by trying to become more popular. The end of my donations came when I tuned in one Saturday and heard CM. No, not classical, the other CM, country music! Granted it was a show about the history of country music, but I didn't care. It was to become a weekly show and I wasn't paying for that. 

Sometimes when the battery runs down on my iPod at work, I log onto a classical radio live stream, and there too I get disgusted at all the Boleros and Pachelbel's Canons and Polovetsian Dances . These are fine pieces, some of them, nice to hear once every couple of years, but to hear them all at once it felt like Casey Kasem's Top 20 Countdown on endless repeat.

So I'm afraid I avoid classical radio.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The problem with classical radio (and this has been going on for decades) is that record companies, being tired of recording the same standards all the time, insist on recording almost anything that classifies as classical, whether or not it's any good. And there's a lot of bad or mediocre classical music out there. And classical announcers and program directors, tired of playing the same (good) stuff all the time and always looking for new pieces to play, play the new or obscure recordings out of a sense of obligation to the genre, without pre-listening to see if it's any good (or without caring, or (worse) having the ability to discriminate). Therefore, an unconscionable amount of airtime is spent playing works that would bore anyone and don't do the word "classical" any favors.

As a teenager, I spent one whole summer working on the outside of a neighbor's house, keeping a radio tuned to Boston's commercial classical station as I did so. And I could never understand why what I was listening to as I was working, wasn't anywhere near as interesting as the standard repertory works I was discovering in my public library's collection, that I played at home at lunchtime. That was before I was a classical radio announcer myself and began to understand the dynamic that tends to draw one away from playing too much "good" stuff.

It hasn't changed.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I have the same station as florestan. I listen to it sometimes when I am in the car, but I don't like the programming, and I would usually rather listen to NPR when I am driving somewhere.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

dsphipps100 said:


> Here in Dallas-Fort Worth, the local classical station is surely the fastest way to prevent any new fans from ever becoming interested in classical music. I don't know who's in charge of programming for that station (WRR 101.1 FM), but they need to be locked up for the majority of their remaining lifespan and beaten with 16-ga extension cords every other day during that time. (Oh, and they also need to be forced to listen to 24-hour vivaldi guitar concerti and renaissance motets by crappy performers who would probably fail their semester juries at any decent backwoods music school.)


I think it's like that in a lot of places. Our local station is slightly better than you describe but not much.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i listen during the day each day. WQED 89.3 fm. 24 hrs. Pittsburgh. Pa. 
http://www.wqed.org/fm/
also 9:05 am, a Mozart selection each weekday


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, KUSC.ORG is very good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wake up with what is called with : NPO Radio 4, as it's called in my country


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Many, many years ago Detroit had a fine classical station, WQRS. Very interesting article about WQRS in this Wikipedia page (scroll down to station history to see about WQRS years). Couple quotes:



> During its early years, WQRS was commercial-free, listener supported radio, a precursor to NPR.


I remember hearing this on the way to work every morning:


> ...the program schedule included such popular features as the "Sousalarm" (a broadcast of a John Philip Sousa march heard every weekday morning at 7:15)


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes. Everyday. WETA and WBJC. I am a member of WETA.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Yes, KUSC.ORG is very good.


KUSC is probably as good as you're going to get in a general-purpose 24-hour classical station. Right now they're playing Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Klaus Tennstedt cond.

Anybody can listen to this station any time, and see the playlist, at KUSC.org.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to listen in the car. There are two 24 hour classical music stations available where I am but the one I find the more interesting is ABC Classic FM:

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/

The announcers are practising classical musicians who know their stuff and present the music with some flair and wit. I often hear something new. You can listen on the internet.

Sadly, funding cuts to the ABC (grrrrr) mean that the overnight programs (12 midnight to 6am Eastern Australian Time) are no longer announced and contain only works from the ABC Classics Label.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think there's anywhere in the US with two classical stations any more. Most places seem to have none at all. Unlike Australia, there are no government subsidies for such things here.

BTW the ABC Classics label is not well known here, but is worth seeking out for works by Sculthorpe and others.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I don't think there's anywhere in the US with two classical stations any more. Most places seem to have none at all. Unlike Australia, there are no government subsidies for such things here.


It seems to me that in the past you have argued against government subsidies. Have you changed your mind or have I misunderstood you.

Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

jenspen said:


> I like to listen in the car. There are two 24 hour classical music stations available where I am but the one I find the more interesting is ABC Classic FM:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/classic/
> 
> ...


So this would be Australia's national public radio station for classical music? Shame it's not announced 24 hours, but most I think no longer are overnight. Looks interesting but I probably would struggle with the announcer's accent .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> It seems to me that in the past you have argued against government subsidies. Have you changed your mind or have I misunderstood you.
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood.


Changed my mind? Not at all. Americans seem to overall assign classical music, at least for radio listening, a quite low place on their list lf priorities. Why should I demand their money to satisfy my tastes?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe if the government subsidized and encouraged arts (like classical radio) it would be more accessible and appreciated by the public (as in many countries).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Richard8655 said:


> Maybe if the government subsidized and encouraged arts (like classical radio) it would be more accessible and appreciated by the public (as in many countries).


But what's the point? It's apparent people like football better than classical music. Maybe the government should instead subsidize football ticket prices. That would certainly be more in line with a purpose for public money that would be appreciated by the people who have to pony that money up!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> But what's the point? It's apparent people like football better than classical music. Maybe the government should instead subsidize football ticket prices. That would certainly be more in line with a purpose for public money that would be appreciated by the people who have to pony that money up!


Yes but the point of national arts support is to get art out there that never would. Otherwise we'd be awash purely in mass entertainment. That's the point of PBS and NPR.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

KenOC said:


> But what's the point? It's apparent people like football better than classical music. Maybe the government should instead subsidize football ticket prices. That would certainly be more in line with a purpose for public money that would be appreciated by the people who have to pony that money up!


Maybe then we could argue about Collier-Cleveland vs. Jackson-Cleveland instead of Szell-Cleveland vs. Welser-Möst-Cleveland.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Richard8655 said:


> Yes but the point of national arts support is to get art out there that never would. Otherwise we'd be awash purely in mass entertainment. That's the point of PBS and NPR.


The purpose of economic democracy is to give people what they want, not what you or I think they should want. Otherwise, it's "Give me your tax money and I'll spend it on what I think will 'improve' you. Then you'll be as good as me! Well, almost."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Then we should disband all of the music ensembles in the military like the Marine Band. These musicians are well paid, the military provides for them all of their instruments and all of their concerts are free. Wait a minute. Our tax money is paying for these. Oh know. Not only do these guys get well paid but they get all sorts of benefits like free medical. Well we can not have people in Alaska paying for such music organization in the Capital since they do not benefit from it.

I have mentioned this before and many of the bogus responses are real dooseys.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

For a long time I did. Pleasure to have Haydn's strings wake you a little
on those busy lone nights.
I was also active on Grooveshark, moderating a classical group at times
and interacting with lovers.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

dsphipps100 said:


> Maybe then we could argue about Collier-Cleveland vs. Jackson-Cleveland instead of Szell-Cleveland vs. Welser-Möst-Cleveland.


I tell ya, and I've said it before. If you want orchestras to make money and people to get jazzed about the music, organize orchestra leagues and have literal play-offs. And oh yeah, allow big money betting. It would be a whole different scene. "LA loses to NY in the playoffs -- Dudamel muffs big Mahler finale. Accident? Fans are doubtful."

"Philadelphia poaches Schiemann from Boston. $16 million -- a new record for clarinets."


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, this discussion has gone downhill with rightwing lectures on the evils of publicly funded arts. Oh well, back to classical radio stations!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Well, this discussion has gone downhill with rightwing lectures on the evils of publicly funded arts. Oh well, back to classical radio stations!


Certainly. In the UK: BBC Radio 3. Excellent.

There's also Classic FM for your granny.

I listen to R3 every day.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Well, this discussion has gone downhill with rightwing lectures on the evils of publicly funded arts. Oh well, back to classical radio stations!


Rats, just when I was about to make the most hilarious comment thus far of 2016.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Richard8655 said:


> So this would be Australia's national public radio station for classical music? Shame it's not announced 24 hours, but most I think no longer are overnight. Looks interesting but I probably would struggle with the announcer's accent .


Sigh. We are too euphonius.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

dsphipps100 said:


> Rats, just when I was about to make the most hilarious comment thus far of 2016.


Sure, go ahead anyway!


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Sure, go ahead anyway!


Sorry, I'm having trouble with my dementia, I can't remember what it was going to be....









Oh wait, I think it might have been something along the lines of putting all my money on the Chicago brass section destroying every other orchestra on this side of the Atlantic, but I'm not sure if that would have included the Met Orchestra since they keep a set of Wagner tubas on hand for extra artillery, but I can't be certain that was exactly it........


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

dsphipps100 said:


> Sorry, I'm having trouble with my dementia, I can't remember what it was going to be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. It wasn't all that urgent... but I think I get it. Not bad.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Yeah you're right. It wasn't all that urgent... but I think I get it. Not bad.


See what I mean, dementia will get you every time....









I feel the Bernstein Tchaikovsky Pathetique coming on (because it's the most tear-jerking, over-the-top version).....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't listen to classical radio much - generally only if for whatever reason I can't listen to my own music collection. It's not quite "background" music, but close enough.
RTÉ Lyric FM is Ireland's mostly-classical station, and we can get BBC Radio 3 too. And I listen to WQXR's Q2 Music online for new music.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am surprised at the lack of mentions for Internet Radio. There are several hundred stations, and some are state supported and don't do the more commercial fare. Besides Radio Venice I like the BBC, the Concertgebouw Station, Radio Catyalun from Barcelona, and several others.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

G.B. Shaw (alright, yes, he had socialist tendencies), argued that governments existed to do things for the public good that could not be done independently profitably -- build and maintain roads, for instance. His argument was for the establishment and support of regional orchestras. But classical radio might be another worthwhile project.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

MarkW said:


> *G.B. Shaw (alright, yes, he had socialist tendencies),* argued that governments existed to do things for the public good that could not be done independently profitably -- build and maintain roads, for instance. His argument was for the establishment and support of regional orchestras. But classical radio might be another worthwhile project.


Shaw had eugenicist and Stalinist tendencies too- which is why I tend to disregard just about any ad hoc pronouncement he had to make with regard to things outside of his literary ambit. . . 'roads and radios' included.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> I don't listen to classical radio much - generally only if for whatever reason I can't listen to my own music collection. It's not quite "background" music, but close enough.
> RTÉ Lyric FM is Ireland's mostly-classical station, and we can get BBC Radio 3 too. And I listen to WQXR's Q2 Music online for new music.


I also listen to Q2 for new music. Does anyone know if there are other stations similar to Q2 that focus on contemporary music?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I also listen to Q2 for new music. Does anyone know if there are other stations similar to Q2 that focus on contemporary music?


Pandora radio probably has contemporary streams that you can customize even more to specific tastes. They're always free for me and rarely any ads. Unless you're looking for broadcast stations only.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Because my city is graced with a public radio station that has classical programming 24/7, that's what I listen to 90% of the time. It also has another slot on the FM spectrum that covers matters of public interest, news and commentary, on from dawn to dusk. That's my remaining 10%. All the rest on the dial is top 40, religious, C&W and sports. I get my fix on any of those from TV.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Shaw had eugenicist and Stalinist tendencies too- which is why I tend to disregard just about any ad hoc pronouncement he had to make with regard to things outside of his literary ambit. . . 'roads and radios' included.


Yes, he had his faults -- but he was also a longtime music critic before he was a playwright.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

KBAQ (also on the web as kbach.org) is an amazing classical radio station. The mix of staples and newer music is just about spot on, and I am always finding new discoveries. In the past week, I heard Bellini's oboe concerto for the first time, which is an extremely impressive piece. They play popular (fan-voted classical) music during the lunch hour. They also have special programs for local concerts, Metropolitan opera, Baroque, Mozart Buffet, and regional concerts. The DJs tell fun facts and stories about the composers and music, too.

I don't really understand the comments early in the thread about getting tired of playing the good stuff. There is so much amazing material out there, both in terms of recordings and in catalogue depth, that actual repeats of the same piece and recording tend to be infrequent.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bottom line is I like to be in control of what I listen to and so rarely would listen to a classical station. The exception being at work. These days I can't listen to classical at work, but years ago (~35 yrs) when I was in a print shop, I would listen to WQRS every day and Carl Hass' program Adventures in Good Music, which gave me all kinds of exposure to a wide variety of works.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Bottom line is I like to be in control of what I listen to and so rarely would listen to a classical station. The exception being at work. These days I can't listen to classical at work, but years ago (~35 yrs) when I was in a print shop, I would listen to WQRS every day and Carl Hass' program Adventures in Good Music, which gave me all kinds of exposure to a wide variety of works.


Bill McGlaughlin's excellent daily program "Exploring Music" has really picked up where Carl Hass' program left off. I'd also add that always controlling music choices doesn't allow hearing new stuff you might otherwise had.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I remember Karl Hass very fondly. I learned a lot from listening to his show. Every time I put on Beethoven's Piano Sonata No 8, I am reminded of him (it used to be his theme song, 2nd movement).


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Honestly, I don't. 

When I got started listening to Classical at around mid-1980s, I listened to the radio aplenty (New York's WNCN, which is sadly defunct, WQXR, then WNED in Buffalo when I was at school at SUNY, then WETA in Washington). And I remember fondly the live broadcasts of performances courtesy of the MET, the Chicago Symphony, the Lyric Opera of Chicago, the Boston Symphony, the Los Angeles Philharmonic, the Philadelphia Orchestra, the Minnesota Symphony, the Dallas Symphony, the Vienna Philharmonic. But that was during the 1980s through the early 1990s, and since then, I've built a vast collection mostly of underrated works (primarily Russian, Scandinavian, English, French, American, East European like Czechoslovakia, Hungary ), through venturing out, reading up on history and biographies, using the libraries, receiving recordings from friends and fellow aficionados, recommendations, etc. Increasingly over the past 15 years, I had less of the need to listen to the radio, to the point now where I don't listen to it at all. And with the Youtube phenomenon upon us, along with various (specialty) media and forums available for uploads, discussions, information, you name it, the deal is sealed. 

I'm not sure on the state of classical radio and don't believe it is in serious trouble (then again, it depends on location and its listening demographics). But it does follow popular tastes, which to me can be a misfortune. For instance, the then WNCN was adventurous and intrepid, and I got to know composers like Glazunov, Bax, Bruckner, Roussel, Tchaikovsky because of it. But Washington's WETA does not play much of Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Myaskovsky (because from what a person (a jockey?) from the station told me when I inquired why they were routinely unplayed, the listening audience was not really into these composers). It plays a good deal of Glazunov, which I'm pleased, although I probably have most, if not all, of what it has. Buffalo's WNED was not bad I remember.

And I don't see that changing anytime soon, not because of the whatever reflection upon radio it happens to be (and it still provides an important, wonderful service), but because I have no need for it (for music anyhow, but for news, on occasion, if only rarely).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I too got spoiled living in NYC. WNCN, WQXR and WNYC took complete care of my classical fix.

Now living in the Tampa area, it's 7 minutes of Vivaldi 24/7.

I have satellite radio in the car, but the sound comes in and out depending on the terrain, so I don't listen to classical radio anymore in the car.

At my house it's all classical CDs, all the time, by necessity.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just a thought. There are now very good and not so expensive stereo receivers that have built-in internet radio in addition to FM/AM (Onkyo is my choice). So for areas with poor classical broadcast options, this is a good way to bring in lots of classical radio into the home (including NYC stations).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> Just a thought. There are now very good and not so expensive stereo receivers that have built-in internet radio in addition to FM/AM (Onkyo is my choice). So for areas with poor classical broadcast options, this is a good way to bring in lots of classical radio into the home (including NYC stations).


I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Richard8655 said:


> Just a thought. There are now very good and not so expensive stereo receivers that have built-in internet radio in addition to FM/AM (Onkyo is my choice). So for areas with poor classical broadcast options, this is a good way to bring in lots of classical radio into the home (including NYC stations).


I actually use the Bose SoundTouch wireless speaker. I have an app on my computer and phone that allows me to select any music to be played from my iTunes library on my computer. Also I have programmed in 6 classical internet stations that I can select. It's simply a fantastic app giving me the ability to hear music from many different sources. One can also program Pandora and Spotify as well as other such stations.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> I actually use the Bose SoundTouch wireless speaker. I have an app on my computer and phone that allows me to select any music to be played from my iTunes library on my computer. Also I have programmed in 6 classical internet stations that I can select. It's simply a fantastic app giving me the ability to hear music from many different sources. One can also program Pandora and Spotify as well as other such stations.


Sounds like an excellent setup.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

Stirling said:


> No, but I do listen to youtube.


Same here. There's really a vast repertoire available on YouTube now.

E.g., I've been listening to Janacek's Makropulos Affair for the past hour or so. Excellent performance, quite listenable sound.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I listen to radio every day especially at night. The only problem I have are weekday mornings when they just play snippets and all programs in Finnish. I like to hear works I have never heard before and be exposed to music I would not have listened to otherwise. Sometimes one have to be forced to listen to a work to learn to appreciate it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

CBC Radio 2 in the early mornings used to be classical. And I would wake up to that. But they changed their format. CBC Radio 2 does play classical music in the late morning through early afternoon, but I'm working. So I don't listen to classical music on the radio. Besides, the reception is never that good, I'd rather hear something of superior fidelity, my stereo.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I rarely listen to classical music on the radio. At home it is CDs or Spotify (subscribed). In the car it is usually CDs. KING-FM in Seattle is a decent enough station but their signal is quite fuzzy where I live across the waters of Puget Sound.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> CBC Radio 2 in the early mornings used to be classical. And I would wake up to that. But they changed their format. CBC Radio 2 does play classical music in the late morning through early afternoon, but I'm working. So I don't listen to classical music on the radio. Besides, the reception is never that good, I'd rather hear something of superior fidelity, my stereo.


Is there not any possibility to listen online after the broadcast? I do that sometimes.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Is there not any possibility to listen online after the broadcast? I do that sometimes.


My mother asks me the same question. It's just not that important to me to listen to the radio. I haven't got a good set up at home for listening to music online, I only have an i_pad. I'd rather just fire up the old stereo and play a CD.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Why listen to the radio when you can play whatever you want?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

To hear new music you normally wouldn't try?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> My mother asks me the same question. It's just not that important to me to listen to the radio. I haven't got a good set up at home for listening to music online, I only have an i_pad. I'd rather just fire up the old stereo and play a CD.


Ok that is fine. But sometimes they play works that I will not hear otherwise then I want to take the opportunity to listen to it.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

There are other, better ways.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Many, many years ago Detroit had a fine classical station, WQRS. Very interesting article about WQRS in this Wikipedia page (scroll down to station history to see about WQRS years).
> 
> I remember hearing this on the way to work every morning:


I never cared for WQRS-- incessant on-air begging for money and flat-out accusing non-contributors of "freeloading." When your allowance is 50 cents a week, the charge really stings. I much preferred listening to WDTM (106.7 FM). Their more eclectic programming allowed me to experience the live on-air meltdown of Allan Sherman ("Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah") when the embarrassed host confessed the station did not possess a recording of Kalinnikov's first symphony. Sherman wanted to hear the second movement.

I believe the "Sousalarm" is now on 90.9 FM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Sirius XM subscription. In general, their programming on "Symphony Hall" is superior to that of my local NPR station.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Chicago folks may remember WNIB, the city's second classical station. Those days of 2 broadcast stations are pretty much over, unfortunately.

Sirius (per above) is another good choice as a pay option.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here in the LA basin we used to have two classical stations, one a commercial station, KMZT (K-Mozart, get it?) Their paid advertising was almost entirely cancer treatments, funeral homes, and cemeteries. We're not the best demographic, I guess.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Wireless speakers? Internet-enabled stereo-receivers? I like the $5 headphone to RCA cable that connects my ipod or computer to my stereo. Great setup that.










Radio: I like our local WFCR, but they only broadcast classical 9am-4pm and late at night. I also listen to WQXR and Q2 online. I'm so delighted that the Concertgebouw has internet radio! How awesome. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

My cable service has two classical music and an opera channel. I do not mind listening to them when they broadcast works I do not have recordings of.

It is impossible to have everything. I have over 2800 recording in my CD and vinyl library. I still currently have 200 recordings on my wish list with Arkive.


----------



## Mrubey (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings, this is my first post here. While driving I listen to KPAC in San Antonio, part of the Texas Public Radio system. I love it. It has helped me discover music I would likely never have found.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to Mrubey, above.

$5 RCA cable works. Depends how inexpensively you want to integrate internet radio into your system. Not all iPods are internet, and those that do are at the price range of components that already have it. And some don't have their computers next to their audio systems. Apple TV or Airport Express is another inexpensive option ($50-$100).

Hey, this is getting too techie. Back to classical music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mrubey said:


> Greetings, this is my first post here. While driving I listen to KPAC in San Antonio, part of the Texas Public Radio system. I love it. It has helped me discover music I would likely never have found.


And hanging around Talkclassical forums will also help you discover music you likely would never have found. I sure did for me. Welcome to the site.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

geralmar said:


> I never cared for WQRS-- incessant on-air begging for money and flat-out accusing non-contributors of "freeloading." When your allowance is 50 cents a week, the charge really stings. I much preferred listening to WDTM (106.7 FM). Their more eclectic programming allowed me to experience the live on-air meltdown of Allan Sherman ("Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah") when the embarrassed host confessed the station did not possess a recording of Kalinnikov's first symphony. Sherman wanted to hear the second movement.
> 
> I believe the "Sousalarm" is now on 90.9 FM.


I either started listening to WQRS after they quit the begging, or I don't remember the begging. But that would get very tiresome. I probably started listening to WQRS around about 1980 or so.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I woke up with Lucia di Lammermoor sung by Sills and Bergonzi.
There must be something outside this world.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I rarely ever listen to radio. Our local station in Dallas/Ft. Worth does not play enough variety for my taste. They used to be a lot better ten years ago but now it's just mostly "pop" classical. Besides I only listen to radio in my truck and my drive to work is about 4 minutes and so it's hardly worth it. At home I like to explore some of the internet radio stations occasionally but mostly I like control over what I am listening to. Thus I listen to my collection, Spotify or Classical Online HD (subscriber to both). The subscription services have helped me a lot because now when I buy something I know what I am buying and whether I would like it and listen to it with enough frequency to justify actually owning a copy. I save a lot of money and frustration too.

Kevin


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

I listen a lot to Radio Clásica, our national public radio station for classical music, flamenco and jazz.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Picander said:


> I listen a lot to Radio Clásica, our national public radio station for classical music, flamenco and jazz.


Sounds interesting! I'll have to look for that station. I hope it's on the internet.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Sounds interesting! I'll have to look for that station. I hope it's on the internet.


I think it is only possible to listen online to European radio stations in other European countries.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sloe said:


> I think it is only possible to listen online to European radio stations in other European countries.


Yes, I know what you mean... some websites can't be accessed from other countries. But I was able to tune into RNE Radio Clasica, Madrid, Spain just now using the TuneIn Radio iPad app. Good find to get a perspective on Spanish tastes in classical and traditional music.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> Sounds interesting! I'll have to look for that station. I hope it's on the internet.


Yes, it is. But I'm afraid the web site is only in Spanish, though the really important, the music, is a universal language.

Here's the link: http://www.rtve.es/radio/radioclasica/


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

A


Picander said:


> Yes, it is. But I'm afraid the web site is only in Spanish, though the really important, the music, is a universal language.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.rtve.es/radio/radioclasica/


Exactly, it's the music but will try to pick up some Spanish at the same time! Thanks for the link and recommendation.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> A
> 
> Exactly, it's the music but will try to pick up some Spanish at the same time! Thanks for the link and recommendation.


You are welcome.


----------



## BourbonBlues (Mar 5, 2016)

I listen to CBC Radio 2 on weekdays from 9am-2pm or so while working, then either switch over the classical station or put on CDs.


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

In the Boston area it's WCRB which is owned by WGBH. It's the only sensible station on the radio dial.

Classicalperformances.com


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Picander said:


> I listen a lot to Radio Clásica, our national public radio station for classical music, flamenco and jazz.


I listen Radio Clásica. Is a fantastic radio station. Love their radio programs.
These days I have been very busy so almost all my listening is radio. Our classical station is fantastic. It has a lot of variety, from Renaissance to contemporary.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Classical Performances said:


> In the Boston area it's WCRB which is owned by WGBH. It's the only sensible station on the radio dial.


WHRB (95.3) is way better. (Generally has classical programming from 1PM to 10PM.) Less Albinoni and Quantz, more Webern and Cowell (last autumn they had a weekly IRCAM hour!), fewer commercials, adorably nervous kids as announcers plus one grown up who knows what he's talking about, instead of NPR rejects.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Almost anything I hear that is new to me has been through WOSU-FM, the Ohio State University classical station. Had it not been for WOSU, I might never have heard Franz Liszt's Chromatic Bagatelle in No Particular Key, and haven't heard it since. That short piece changed my whole perception of Liszt. Huzzah for public radio!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, thanks to public radio classical music radio is still alive in many US cities. Which makes me wonder how many or what percentage are able to keep going outisde the public radio network? I know in Europe, governments don't hesitate to dedicate one of the national public stations to classical music.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Very rarely. I stream a lot courtesy of Tidal.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Yes, thanks to public radio classical music radio is still alive in many US cities. Which makes me wonder how many or what percentage are able to keep going outisde the public radio network? I know in Europe, governments don't hesitate to dedicate one of the national public stations to classical music.


When our government classical radio station have programs in Finnish I listen to Minnesota Public Classic Radio which is transmitted here for some reason. I must say that is an odd experience hearing about sponsors and request for donors and most of the contemporary music is some guitar music.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sloe said:


> When our government classical radio station have programs in Finnish I listen to Minnesota Public Classic Radio which is transmitted here for some reason. I must say that is an odd experience hearing about sponsors and request for donors and most of the contemporary music is some guitar music.


That does seem unusual to receive Minnesota Public Radio in Finland. The whole sponsor thing with 2 weeks of begging for money is not the way I would do it, but few here want to pay taxes to support NPR (unfortunately) as in Europe. Well, maybe they include Garrison Keillor's program "A Prairie Home Companion" in Finland. Although really folk and not classical, always fun to listen to.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If Minnesota Public Radio is being broadcast in Finland (by radio I mean) it's presumably made possible because of the large Scandinavian (and presumably Finnish) population in that part of the US, and maybe even more to Osmo Vänskä, the music director of the Minnesota Orchestra, who is certifiably Finnish.

I assume other US classical stations are available on the Internet, including my own, at KUSC.org.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, I think that's a good point and probably true. Minnesotans do keep in touch with their traditions and culture from the Scandanavian countries and probably vice versa. By the way, I don't hear much about classical music from Iceland... have to research that.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> That does seem unusual to receive Minnesota Public Radio in Finland. The whole sponsor thing with 2 weeks of begging for money is not the way I would do it, but few here want to pay taxes to support NPR (unfortunately) as in Europe. Well, maybe they include Garrison Keillor's program "A Prairie Home Companion" in Finland. Although really folk and not classical, always fun to listen to.


I live in Sweden but we have many Finnish speaking people so we have radio and TV programs in Finnish. Radio and TV are not really financed by taxes. Every household that owns a TV have to pay a fee that goes to finance national public radio and TV. It works like that in many other countries too.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sloe said:


> I live in Sweden but we have many Finnish speaking people so we have radio and TV programs in Finnish. Radio and TV are not really financed by taxes. Every household that owns a TV have to pay a fee that goes to finance national public radio and TV. It works like that in many other countries too.


Yes, in UK too I believe.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Yes, I think that's a good point and probably true. Minnesotans do keep in touch with their traditions and culture from the Scandanavian countries and probably vice versa. By the way, I don't hear much about classical music from Iceland... have to research that.


They play a lot Sibelius and also some Grieg and Carl Nielsen. I have even heard Hugo Alfvén. Also recordings by Scandinavian orchestras. The most famous Icelandic composer is John Leifs.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sloe said:


> I live in Sweden but we have many Finnish speaking people so we have radio and TV programs in Finnish. Radio and TV are not really financed by taxes. Every household that owns a TV have to pay a fee that goes to finance national public radio and TV. It works like that in many other countries too.


Yes, Minnesota has a big Scandinavian immigrant population, an old one dating back to the 1800s (my family is very recent in comparison). It's cute that the Finnish Americans there keep up with Finnish culture, and it seems that Finland too appreciates Minnesota for the same reason.

I do listen to public radio! Whenever I'm at home (so at college not) or in the car I listen to the local stations, one in Washington DC called WETA, and the one in Baltimore called WBJC. Conveniently their FM stations are next to each other on the frequency spectrum, so super easy to move from one to the other if I don't want to listen to something.

At taste of the Baltimore programming! I think it's impressive, since they really like to play obscure (and Russian!) stuff and not beat the classical pops to death. They do all sorts of special programs, including keyboard, vocal, and film music features, Friday night listener's choice, and a few others things including the Met Opera Saturday broadcast. I think what makes WBJC so special though is the fact it is a _24/7 _classical radio station. One hour a week, Sundays @7PM they have a news broadcast, but that's it. I'm so lucky to have a station like WBJC near me. Also, another good sign for the station, is they've been raising tons of money for their cause, and it's been better than ever! I think the fact they put the public first has been the cause of this, that they have awesome programming which makes listening to new music exciting.

Their website in case you're ever interested in trying out their live stream service


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I think the above brings out good points about classical radio stations (broadcast), at least in the US. 

There's always the question of what do you play... avant-garde, new, original, more obscure, etc. versus pops and the standard warhorses / repertoire. For self-funding stations, fewer listeners for the former and less fundraising success. For the latter, probably higher listenership and contribution rates, but more predictable mass appeal programming. 

Without public radio, we might lose some of that originality. Internet radio also plays havoc with the future of broadcast classical, so it'll be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

In the UK Radio is broadcast over the digital TV platforms often at a higher quality than over the dedicated digital radio stations. It means the best radio in the house is often your TV receiver. Best of all is satellite TV service "freesat" because I not only get BBC Radio 3 - which is the dedicated culture channel fom our national public service broadcaster, but RTE Lyric FM which is the Irish equivalent.

If I do want a constant stream of classical music without any chat I use a computer to which I have hooked up an FM transmitter. This makes any FM radio in my house able to play what the PC is playing in pretty good quality. The Royal Concertgebouw stream is my No.1 choice

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/en/Metamenu/RCO-Radio/


----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

Remiss of me not to share this earlier.

"Public Radio Fan" is a site which tells you what is on all the public Radio stations around the world. It allows you to filter for content, so nice and easy to find a classical station.

http://www.publicradiofan.com/


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I listen to classical radio - while driving and mowing the lawn (see weather thread).


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Kivimees said:


> I listen to classical radio - while driving and mowing the lawn (see weather thread).


That concert hall spaciousness and soundstage depth must really come through while mowing.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> That concert hall spaciousness and soundstage depth must really come through while mowing.


The device I wear is not just a headphone radio, but provides hearing protection from noise while also containing a radio. The 'roar' of the mower becomes just a 'purr' - with radio added in. I need to protect my ears anyway, so being able to listen to classical radio at the same time is quite a bonus.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Kivimees said:


> The device I wear is not just a headphone radio, but provides hearing protection from noise while also containing a radio. The 'roar' of the mower becomes just a 'purr' - with radio added in. I need to protect my ears anyway, so being able to listen to classical radio at the same time is quite a bonus.


Sounds like a good approach while also enjoying a bit of classical music and maybe making it go easier. The music might actually mask some of that mower noise as well. Same with me on my iPod and long walks.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> Sounds like a good approach while also enjoying a bit of classical music and maybe making it go easier. The music might actually mask some of that mower noise as well. Same with me on my iPod and long walks.


That''s true--three hours mowing the grass is no big thing, but cutting the hay is two long days riding an old tractor. This device of mine protects not only my hearing - but also my sanity. :lol:


----------

